# Your secret shame....



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

My secret shame, which I will confess here to thereby cleanse my soul is:

I ALWAYS cry when Clarice sings "There's Always Tomorrow (For Dreams to Come True)".

And yours??


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I see no one else has shame. How shameful.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

My secret shame is being addicted to Tru TV. Those people make my family and me look pretty normal.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

At age 47, I still love to watch Warner Bros. Cartoons


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Andrew, I think you would be hard pressed to find anyone on this site who doesn't share in your shame. KILL DA WABBIT KILLDA WABBIT KILL DA WAaaabbiitttttttttttttttt....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

My secret shame is that I love watching cooking shows, but I hate to cook.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Liver sausage on crackers

My family is disgusted by it, by dang I could eat a whole one by myself


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That pic is obscene!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I ALWAYS cry when Clarice sings "There's Always Tomorrow (For Dreams to Come True)".
> 
> And yours??


Me too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My secret shame is watching "The Housewives of ..." anywhere. I watch them all. It's like an accident, I can't look away.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Another - listening to C W McCall music and liking it.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Crappy $1.35 sugar cookies from Walmart. Damn if I can't eat a dozen in the car on the way home - and they're not even good cookies.

Same thing with the crappy off-brand of Cheetos. Every six months or so, I just gotta have 'em !


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I really like making Creepy Crawlers.....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I still have 2 bins of Halloween crap on my front porch. Now it's making friends with hubby's Xmas crap. L A Z Y. Well, not really- I lose my balance on ladders & the hubs has to put it up in storage above the garage. Still, it looks VERY ATTRACTIVE to have crap all over the porch. Not. Could someone please come steal it?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Evil Andrew said:


> Crappy $1.35 sugar cookies from Walmart. Damn if I can't eat a dozen in the car on the way home - and they're not even good cookies.
> 
> Same thing with the crappy off-brand of Cheetos. Every six months or so, I just gotta have 'em !


Food is NOT love.

Chocolate covered cherries are love.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

The 40th anniversary CD reissue of the 1970 _Bridge Over Troubled Water _ album, with bonus tracks.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Eating Hostess Suzy Qs. Nuff said.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

80's British synth-pop like ABC, Talk Talk, or New Order...


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Evil Andrew said:


> The 40th anniversary CD reissue of the 1970 _Bridge Over Troubled Water _ album, with bonus tracks.


I am also ashamed that I enjoy destroying people's perception of reality...


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Listening to classic country music, when I'm in the car by myself.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

my secret shame is nail polish in weird colors. Yes the tomboy who only wares make up on Halloween has a drawer ful of nail polish.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

...my secret shame is: have a secret cache of my favorite pen, cuz everyone always says, "This is a great pen!" and takes off with it.....
(Zebra silver, retractable fine tip ballpoint, black ink only).


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

that I'll hide a whole bag of potato chips away and eat them late at night.

Or really, I'll mustache any food I like away.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Buying girl scout cookies from a stranger in front of wallmart but not from your next door neighbor because they talk to much.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I listen to Christmas music all year round, drives my family batty.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

_You promise to be kind after reading this, right?!_

I still believe in Santa!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What do you mean "you still believe in Santa"? You mean someone says there is not a Santa?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Not to bump an old thread, but...
Volumes must end with either a 0 or a 5.
Must have a half-full tube of carmax in my pocket at all times, as well as at least 3 mechanical pencils.
When at school my stuff has to go from bottom to top: Binder, binder, book, book, planner.
I can't drink from a drink more than an hour old.
Cannot eat the end of a burger.
Have to sit in the same seat in all my classes.
Sleep with two bear-skin blankets.
Walk with my left leg first.
Shake my legs and arms in unison.
Never mix my foods.
Cook without having the counters spot-less.
Rub both sides of my body.
Listen to music and do something else at the same time.
Know exactly when everything is happening, and where.
Count to an odd number.
Have more than a single friend at a time.
Keep a steady rhythm to everything I do.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Who'd have guessed, I've been diagnosed with OCD and schizophrenia. I always thought the world was 'set up' to see how I'd react, but thought everyone did. I also constantly hear a song in my head, but I can only hear it if I'm not paying attention. :l


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I have song lyric A.D.D. Whenever someone says a certain phrase in front of me, or a certain situation happens...I totally zone out and begin hearing the song lyrics in my head....and it's silly stuff, like a customer brought in a Pontiac G6 for a repair and the whole time the car was being repaired I kept singing, 'like a G6, like a G6', it's really kind of random.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't go see a movie without buying popcorn - don't recall ever going once without popcorn.

But, I refuse to pay for a drink, and always sneak in a soda.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I have to deal with people, People, PEOPLE all day...so when I get home that is my sanctuary....sometimes when friends ring my doorbell at night....my husband I just hide....it's terrible but after "11" hours of having to be "ON"....it is nice to just hide....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(So agree with you P5)

I can't muster the will power to turn down anything chocolate


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Good for you Hairazor (me either)...but, have you heard? Chocolate is actually good for you...this week!

My other secret shame (I have loads) is that when I drive...alone in my car...I flip other drivers off on a regular basis....I have a lot of dormant road rage that I keep in check...until I am alone....People at stop signs...seriously....are you waiting for an invitation to make your move? Sheesh!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I wear a professional chefs coat when I cook or do kitchen work ... at home... and I never worked in a restaurant as a cook or a chef...


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

well when i used to go shopping to the supermarket for my mum and dad i used to keep the free items(buy one get one free)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I never put a penny or two, that i receive in change, in the penny for everyone tray at the register...


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Sometimes I dream about little ponies.


----------



## Halloween Jokes (May 13, 2016)

Writing here and bringing this thread new life again


----------

